# Max bit my niece!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh dear, that's unsettling. I have not dealt with such behavior, others here who have will soon come along I'm sure. I had this article from Whole Dog Journal bookmarked, it may offer you some guidance. Just sharing some excerpts from it to fortify you for now. Good luck getting things resolved.
If Your Dog Bites Someone Take Immediate Action to Manage This Behavior - Whole Dog Journal Article

Why dogs bite
All dogs can bite, and given differing circumstances, all dogs will. Although we humans regard any bite as aggression, for dogs, biting is a natural and normal means of canine communication and defense. It’s actually surprising that our dogs don’t bite us more often than they do!

Most biters can be improved
The good news is that relatively few dogs are beyond help. If you make a commitment to helping your dog feel more comfortable with the world, there’s a good chance you will succeed. You will understand why he has bitten in the past, and be able to avoid his stressors while you work to convince him that what are now stressors for him are actually good things.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent article - thank you!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Chagalls mom, you always have the best articles!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> Chagalls mom, you always have the best articles!


So nice of you to say. I like to read, and often can't resist sharing what I've read. (You should see what I bombard my children and grandchildren with!! I think they're half sorry I use a computer.)


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> Chagalls mom, you always have the best articles!


Very true. Thank you.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

By corrections, do you mean physical or just how to solve the problem?

He's unhappy with what he feels are intruders in his home. To compound on his negative feelings with physical corrections might make his bites worse. 

I'm sure the article gave very good advice.


----------

